# sustanon kick in time!!!!



## tornadoman17 (Aug 24, 2004)

hey guys i am in the middle of my 3rd cycle of a 10weeks sustanon only cycle,,,its my first and actually i didnt see any mass or strength gains yet so when did u experience the most mass gain and how did u know that the test actually kicked in ,,besides what was your gains on the cycle???peace


----------



## tornadoman17 (Aug 24, 2004)

bump!!!


----------



## Flex (Aug 26, 2004)

takes 3 weeks for it to kick in. 

you'll know when it does. the only way to describe it is you feel like a million bucks.....

mass gain comes from eating. make sure you eat a shitload of cals or you'll only store water and lose it when you come off.


----------



## tornadoman17 (Aug 26, 2004)

3weeks???i am in the end of my 3rd and didnt feel anything significant ?


----------



## LAM (Aug 26, 2004)

tornadoman17 said:
			
		

> 3weeks???i am in the end of my 3rd and didnt feel anything significant ?



how much are you taking per week ? are you sure it's legit ?

next time jump start your cycle with some dbol for the first 3-4 weeks until the long esters kick in...


----------



## tornadoman17 (Aug 26, 2004)

so when is it supposed to kick in ???


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 26, 2004)

After 3 weeks. You should be taking at least 200 mg twice a week. If you are not seeing any gains with 400-500 mg/week after 3 weeks, you either have bunk or watered down stuff. Do you feel any different--like you want to screw all day or have a bunch of energy to let out? What manufacturer is the sus from?


----------



## tornadoman17 (Aug 26, 2004)

i just feel little extra energy during my workouts ,,no muscle pump feelings yet ,i gained little mass ,,,,no sides yet though,,,i am runining 500mg of egyptian sustanon<niles sustanon> i am at the end of my 3rd week,,,i have missed a shot in my 2nd week <i.e took just 250mg >,,,,so when should it kick in and how will i know,,i mean how will i feel??? thanks


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Aug 26, 2004)

well if this is your third cycle and the first two worked you should be able to recall what it felt like, or what happened. If not then you could have some memory loss to address before cycling again.


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 26, 2004)

tornadoman17 said:
			
		

> hey guys i am in the middle of my 3rd cycle of a 10weeks sustanon only cycle,,,its my first and actually


 Which is it? First or third? Must be your first or you would know what to expect. What do you mean by third?


----------



## tornadoman17 (Aug 27, 2004)

opppppps....i meant my 3rd week,,,my fault,,,


----------



## RipItSick401 (Aug 30, 2004)

I did a 10 week cycle of Pakistani Sust and I loved it. It was my first experience with gear and I definatly caught great results and definatly felt like a billion dollars waking up. 

I took my last injection 4 about a month ago and I'm thinking about my next cycle. When should I start it and any recommendations what I should take with it? Dbol for the first 3 weeks? Anything that'll help get some of my nuts back? That was the only side I experienced.


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 30, 2004)

Time on = time off. Learn about HCG and tamoxifen citrate (Nolva). http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=18411


----------

